# Top 3 Brandungsvorfächer



## Mefospezialist (13. März 2014)

Mich würde mal interessieren welche die top 3 Vorfächer zum Brandungsangeln für Euch sind.

Meine:

1. Nachläufer als Durchlauf 
2. einfaches Doppelhakenvorfach 1Haken über und einer unter dem Blei 
3. Lift 

Auf Perlen verzichte fast gänzlich und wenn dann nehme ich meistens die Lil Corkys LUSP/grün leuchtend in 6mm/8mm.

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was so an Montagen gefischt wird. 

Grüße David


----------



## Mefospezialist (13. März 2014)

*AW: Top 3 Brandungsvorfächer*

Ich habe mir auch schon viele Gedanken über eine Brandungsmontage gemacht die Meerforellen fangen soll.

Nach viel probieren bin ich zu folgender Montage gekommen, die auch übernachste Woche auf Fehmarn getestet werden soll.

Hier mal der angedachte Aufbau von unten nach oben:

1. Einhänger für Blei
2. Impactshield
3. kleine Perle über dem shield zum sicheren auslösen
4. Klemmhülse
5. 50-80cm über dem Blei je nach gewünschter länge der Mundschnur eine Klemmhülse
6. darüber eine kleine Perle
7.dann folgt eine Aerodynamische Durchlaufpose (angedacht war auch schon ein schwimmender Spiro wo das Rörchen abgeknipst wird!) die frei auf der Schnur läuft.
8. dann ein frei laufender kleiner Tönnchenwirbel für die Mundschnur direkt über dem Schwimmer auf die Schnurgeschoben
9. wieder eine kleine Perle
10. als letztes dann ein Vorfachwirbel oben angeknotet

Gesamtlänge des System gebunden beträgt 3m bis zum oberen Wirbel.

Weiß nicht ob man sich das jetzt hier vorstellen kann wie es funktionieren soll aber das sollte funzen.

Gedanke war Blei auf Grund, Schwimmer 3m über Grund und der Köder auch 2,5 - 3m über Grund.

Werfbar sollte es auch noch sein. Wahrscheinlich keine 100 Meter aber 50-60 Meter sollten locker drin sein.

Das ganze dann mit Seeringelwurm oder auch frischen Tobs garniert. Das wird jedenfalls getestet. 

Bei Ententeich wird es wahrscheinlich nicht funktionieren da die Mundschnur dann nicht absteht aber bei seitlicher Strömung oder auflandigem Wind sollte das gehen. 

Mal sehen


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (13. März 2014)

*AW: Top 3 Brandungsvorfächer*

Wenn es so einfach wäre, mit der Wahl drei Top-Vorfächer...

Da ich gerne bastel, mache ich es vom Wetter, dem Platz, der Tageszeit und der Zielfischart abhängig, mit welchen Vorfächern ich beginne. In der Regel wähle ich 4-5 zu Beginn aus und wechsel sie immer wieder durch, d.h. mind. zwei warten immer schon fertig beködert auf ihren Einsatz. Reinkurbeln, einclippen, Feuer frei. Nur der nasse Haken fängt. Meist setzt sich durch ein bestimmtes Beissverhalten auch ein oder zwei bestimmte Vorfachtypen im Laufe des Abends durch. 

Viele Komponenten wurden auf Funktionalität und Haltbarkeit getestet, weniges hat sich in der Praxis durchgesetzt.

Haken: 
1er und 2er für Plattfische
1/0er und 2/0 für Dorsch
Ein maßiger Plattfisch hat normalerweise keine Probleme mit einem 1/0er, daher meine Standardgröße

Der gute alte Kamasan B 940, der wohl meisgefischte Brandungshaken weltweit. Keiner bleibt länger scharf und lässt sich leichter und länger nachschärfen. Beim Wettkampf erste Wahl! Leider verschwindet er zusehends in Deutschland aus den Regalen, was aber eher an Marketingschwächen liegt, als an seiner Fängigkeit. 

Alternative: VMC 9144 bk, nicht ganz so gute Verarbeitung aber deutlich günstiger in der Großpackung zu erwerben als der Kamasan. Ebenfalls gut nachzuschärfen, mein Every-day-Haken.

Alles von Gamakatsu: Jaaaa, sauscharf, bis zum vierten oder fünften Wurf. Lassen sich nicht nachschärfen, daher schnell reif für den Abfall, teures Vergnügen. 

Haken unter 20 Cent/Stück in der 10er Tüte: Bullshit, am falschen Ende gespart.

Befestigung der Mundschnüre am Vorfach:
Rotation Bead oder kleiner Wirbel zwischen Perlen. Die Mundschnur sollte sich auf dem Vorfach drehen können, um Verwicklungen vorzubeugen. Zur Fixierung verwende ich ausschließlich Quetschhülsen (0,8 mm Innendurchmesser), da diese besonders präzises Bauen zuläßt

Schnur:
möglichst steife, abriebsfeste 70er für das Vorfach
35er bis 45er Mundschnüre, klar (Amnesia, günstige Alternative: Zero Twist von Balzer, beide in 9,1 kg)

Perlen:
Werden sehr überschätzt. Fangen in erster Linie den Angler. Irgendwie landet bei jedem Besuch im Angelshop eine Tüte dieser bunten Dinger (natürlich LilCorky) in meiner Einkaufstüte. Ich habe mittlerweile hunderte und das Betrachten der geschmückten Mundschnüre und gefüllten Dosen macht mich seeeehr glücklich. Fische nie mehr als zwei pro Mundschnur, meist eine in 6 oder 8 mm. Beste Farbe: Schwarz! Kein Witz. Jeder sollte mal seine Mundschnur mit und ohne Perle ins Aquarium oder einen Wassergefüllten Eimer legen. Aha-Effekt garantiert. Experimentieren macht glücklich...

Kleine Dinge, große Wirkung: 
Haken mit der Zange leicht einschränken erhöht (meistens) deutlich die Bissausbeute. 

Würmer stoppen! Wer nach unten klippt, sollte auf einen Wurmstopper auf der Mundschnur nicht verzichten. Dazu dienen besagte Perlen in 6 bis 8 mm oder Paietten aus dem Bastelladen. Dazu zwei doppelt eingefädelte Stücke vom 2-3 mm Plastikschlauch oder besser: längliche Silikonstopper vom Metallfaden (z.B. von Balzer, 12 Stück um 1,- €)

Clips:
Nach unten geklippt nur noch Impact Shield, nach oben die normalen schwarzen Kunstoff-Clips oder aus 1mm VA-Draht und Klemmhülse selbst gebaut. Für das Loop-Rig benutze ich einen speziellen, selbst gebauten Clip, den gibt es so nicht zu kaufen, aber ich warte noch auf ein Angebot zur Vermarktung ;-)

In drei Mappen warten also ca. 50 Vorfächer mit unterschiedlichen Mundschnurlängen und Hakengrößen auf ihren Einsatz.
*
Ein-Haken-Vorfächer:*

1.) Nachläufer fix, nach oben geclippt, beste Selbsthak-Eigenschaften, 40 - 60 cm Mundschnur, eigentlich immer in der Startauswahl dabei
2.) Nachläufer durchlaufend, nach oben geklippt, wenn bei sehr ruhigem Wetter die Fische seeehr vorsichtig beißen
3.) Lift, nach unten geklippt, 30 - 60 cm Mundschnur. Wirft sich super und bei bewegtem Wasser (5-8 Bft.) und unreinem Grund eine gute Wahl. Schlechte Selbsthak-Eigenschaften, die Fische sollten schon in Fresslaune sein, sonst besser 1.)
4.) Loop, nach unten geklippter Nachläufer. Mein hellster Stern am Vorfachhimmel, mit selbst entworfenem Clip endlich ein Vorfach, das sich maximal weit werfen lässt, lang hinter dem Blei fischt. Und das quasi verwicklungsfrei, 60 -120 cm Mundschnur, bis 5 Bft. erste Wahl
5.) Standard, nach unten geclippt. Einfach und schnell gebaut, bei bewegtem Wasser fängt die höher befestigte Mundschnur oft besser als der Nachläufer.

*Zwei-Haken-Vorfächer:*
Lift-Loop, nach unten geclippt
Fix-Loop, nach unten geclippt
Standard, nach unten und oben geclippt
Holstein, nach oben geclippt

Viele sind Anhänger des Wish-Bone-Rig. Trotz ungezählter Versuche und Varianten fallen sie bei mir immer wieder entnervt nach spätestens drei Würfen der Schere zum Opfer, da die Mundschnur zum Verdrallen mit der Vorfachschnur neigt. Ich vertraue nur Vorfachtypen, die mind. 95% Tüddelfrei fischen. Es ist einfach zu ärgerlich, wenn man nach 20 Minuten ein verhaktes oder vertüddeltes Vorfach einkurbelt. 

Soweit erstmal...

Petri,

Carsten


----------



## Windelwilli (14. März 2014)

*AW: Top 3 Brandungsvorfächer*

Wahnsinns Erklärung!
Wenn du dazu jetzt noch ein paar Bilder oder Fotos hättest wär das der Hammer!


----------



## Mefospezialist (14. März 2014)

*AW: Top 3 Brandungsvorfächer*

Ich mache heute Abend mal eins davon.

Bis denn


----------



## degl (14. März 2014)

*AW: Top 3 Brandungsvorfächer*



Louis Bleriot schrieb:


> @Carsten,
> 
> Super, aber als Anfänger in Sachen Brandung habe ich NICHT EIN Wort verstanden...
> 
> ...



Ist für den Anfang nicht schlecht..................dann ein bisserl Material kaufen und anfangen die Dinger nachzubauen.....

gruß degl


----------



## Mefospezialist (14. März 2014)

*AW: Top 3 Brandungsvorfächer*

Besser eins kaufen und vor dem Angeln schon nachbauen. Erspart viel Ärger über nicht passende Hakenclips, schlechte Haken und teilweise so schlechten Knoten das sie bei nem 30er Dorsch schon wie von Zauberhand aufgehen. #6


----------



## a.bu (14. März 2014)

*AW: Top 3 Brandungsvorfächer*

Ich mach mir die Sache recht einfach, Vorfachlänge etwa 1,0, 1,20 oder 1,60m. Erster Haken von oben 30cm, zweiter je nach Mundschnurlänge das sich die Haken nicht berühren und das bei einer Mundschnurlänge zwischen 20 und 30cm. Clipen? wird völlig über bewertet. Perlen? auch überflüssig wenn überhaupt eine kleine Leuchtperle ohne Auftrieb. Jetzt wenn die abgelaichten Platten vor der Küste liegen, geht manchmal auch eine etwas größere Leuchti. Haken 7100BL von G....ell der dem Kamasan sehr ähnlich ist. Hauptschnur 0,60er- Mundschnur 0,40er allerdings Flourocarbon...warum? Weil diese Schnur sehr viel steifer ist als normale Mono(und das mögen nicht nur Frauen:g). Wenn man es gut meint kann man noch einen kleinen Abstandshalter in Form eines dünnen Silikonschlauches über die Mundschnur zum Einhängewirbel ziehen, aber auch das tut nicht not. Die Montage funktioniert sowohl auf Dorsch als auch auf Platte. Bei der Hakengröße habe ich 4er, 2er sowie 1er dabei. In Sachen Vorfächer kann Brandungsangeln total einfach sein

Gruß Andreas


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Top 3 Brandungsvorfächer*

Moin
http://boddenangler.de/73-Meeresmontagen-fuer-Angler

kennen ja nicht alle#h

mfg nobbi


----------



## meckchris (14. März 2014)

*AW: Top 3 Brandungsvorfächer*

Soweit erstmal...

Petri,

Carsten


Mensch Carsten,Danke für die ausführlichen Erläuterungen.#6 Da ich auch gerne in die Brandung gehe,war da doch jede Menge interessantes dabei.
Für denjenigen,der seine Vorfächer selber baut,waren die Fachbegriffe nicht neu und selbsterklärend.

Für mich persönlich beim Selbstbauen ist am Ärgerlichsten die falsche Hakenwahl.
Ich hatte Stinger Matchhaken,die beim 2.Abhaken bei leichtesten Zug einfach abbrachen.Nachschärfen ist natürlich ein Muß.Habe dann stärkere Circle Hook verbaut,bin aber gerade beim Plattfischangeln eher skeptisch und setze sie nur sporadisch ein.

Danke noch mal für den schönen Beitrag!


----------



## Mefospezialist (14. März 2014)

*AW: Top 3 Brandungsvorfächer*

Ja ich mache es auch so wie Carsten nur noch mit Quetschhülsen. 

Der Vorteil liegt für mich einfach darin das man schon alles auf das Vorfach schieben kann und den Wirbel oben sowie den Einhänger für das Blei schon vor dem weiterbauen anknoten kann. Mal ganz abgesehen davon gibt es wohl wenig was sich präziser befestigen lässt als eine Quetschhülse. Für mich also auch die erste Wahl. Man sollte nur aufpassen das man die Vorfachschnur nicht zu sehr Quetscht sonst kann das zu Abrissen führen.

Allerdings nehme ich für die Mundschnurmontage nur noch kleine Wirbel zwischen zwei kleinen Perlen. Keine Rotation Beads oder Swivel Tees oder sonst irgendetwas. Oder wenn es das Vorfach erfordert halt auch Cascade Wirbel.

Zum clippen oben auch nur Plastik Hakenclips bei denen ich aber den Steg unten abknipse.

Nach unten geclippt auch nur Impact Shields.

Mundschnur Amnesia klar 9,1kg, Vorfachschnur nur noch Berkley Trilene Big Game 0,71er denn das lässt sich einfach knoten (auch bei Kälte) und die Klemmhülsen passen perfekt dazu.

Perlen wie gesagt nur ab und an die selbstleuchtenden aber ich denke ich werde übernächste Woche auch mal schwarz antesten. Mal sehen ob das so gut geht Carsten #c

Jedenfalls steht schon alles bereit zum verladen ins Auto und ich bin so heiß auf übernächste Woche. Ich hoffe die Strände der Insel geben ein paar Fische her.

Gruß


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (15. März 2014)

*AW: Top 3 Brandungsvorfächer*



Louis Bleriot schrieb:


> @Carsten,
> 
> Super, aber als Anfänger in Sachen Brandung habe ich NICHT EIN Wort verstanden...
> 
> ...





Standardvorfach selber machen geht ganz einfach (3 Minuten mit Knotenkenntnissen) und einfach fängt auch. Ist quasi eine einfache Paternostermontage.

ca. einen Meter 0,70er, mittig eine Springerschlaufe, oben einen Achterschlaufenknoten, unten einen Karabinerwirbel (oder Bleiclip) mit Clinchknoten befestigen

ca. 45 cm 0,40er als Mundschnur mit Clinchknoten in der Springerschlaufe befestigen, einen langschenkligen Haken, für Plattfisch (Größe 1 oder 2) ebenfalls mit einem Clinchknoten befestigen

Vorfach in die Hauptschnur einhängen (mittels eines 2. Karabiners an der Hauptschnur), Birnenblei (ab 80 gr. aufwärts) in den Karabiner einhängen, Wattwurm anködern, Fische fangen 

Knoten unter: 

http://www.angelknotenpage.de/

Alles was darüber hinaus geht ist dann Finetuning.  Viel Spass beim binden.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (15. März 2014)

*AW: Top 3 Brandungsvorfächer*



Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Ja ich mache es auch so wie Carsten nur noch mit Quetschhülsen.
> 
> Der Vorteil liegt für mich einfach darin das man schon alles auf das Vorfach schieben kann und den Wirbel oben sowie den Einhänger für das Blei schon vor dem weiterbauen anknoten kann. Mal ganz abgesehen davon gibt es wohl wenig was sich präziser befestigen lässt als eine Quetschhülse. Für mich also auch die erste Wahl. Man sollte nur aufpassen das man die Vorfachschnur nicht zu sehr Quetscht sonst kann das zu Abrissen führen.
> 
> ...



*Deine Mefo-Montage klingt praktikabel, werde das mal auf Hornies probieren. Als Auftriebskörper könnten Unterwasserposen (so 30 - 40 gr) herhalten, die sind auch relativ stromlinienförmig...*


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (15. März 2014)

*AW: Top 3 Brandungsvorfächer*



meckchris schrieb:


> Soweit erstmal...
> 
> Petri,
> 
> ...



Vom Boot auf Platte bin ich mittlerweile komplett auf Circle Hooks umgestiegen. Kein tiefes Schlucken und sehr sicheres Haken, speziell auf die "tote Rute". 
In der Brandung hat sich diese Form bei mir irgendwie nicht richtig durchgesetzt, obwohl ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Aber wenn beim Wurf die Würmer in den Bogen rutschen funktioniert das Prinzip nicht mehr. Die Größen für Dorsch sind für Platte auch kaum zu bewältigen, womit wir zum perfekten Einsatzgebiet kommen. Wenn viele Untermaßige beißen, hole ich sie wieder aus der Kiste und kann so das Verangeln der Kinderstube verhindern.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (15. März 2014)

*AW: Top 3 Brandungsvorfächer*

Für interessierte Bastlernaturen noch einige Anregungen:

http://www.planetseafishing.com/rigs/


http://www.epackshot.co.uk/photorecce/build-your-own-sea-fishing-rigs.html


----------



## Mefospezialist (15. März 2014)

*AW: Top 3 Brandungsvorfächer*

@NaturalBorn

Ich habe mir viele Gedanken über das Mefo-Vorfach gemacht. Nur bin ich skeptisch on das auch so funktioniert wie es angedacht war.

Ich habe es jetzt mal mit einem 25gr. Spiro schwimmend gebunden. Ich stelle mir nur die Frage ob der auch wirklich genug Auftrieb hat um das Vorfach samt Tobs/Seeringelwurm auch bei Strömung oder Brandung nach oben zu drücken. Soll ja auch stabil im Wasser stehen also muss der Spiro schon genug druck nach oben machen und da bin ich noch nicht so überzeugt von.

Aber Ersatz inform von 40gr. Tragenden posen und auch Weinkorken habe ich noch eingepackt und zur not wird dann vor Ort nochmal umgebaut.

Jedenfalls bin ich überzeugt das es Fische fängt wenn man gute seitliche Strömung hat damit das Vorfach auch schön gerade in der Strömung hängt.

Davon das System bei ordentlicher Brandung zu fischen bin ich schon wieder weg. Problem ist das ich die Schnur schön locker lassen muss damit der Schwimmer nach oben kommt. Denn je mehr ich die Rute spanne, desto weiter drücke ich den Schwimmer wieder richtug Boden. 

Aber das wird getestet. Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch ne Quelle wo ich auf Fehmarn frische Tobs herbekomme. Denn auf die gefrorenen Dinger hätte ich auch keine Lust wenn ich Meerforelle oder Dorsch heißen würde. 

Gruß David


----------



## Bellyboatangler (15. März 2014)

*AW: Top 3 Brandungsvorfächer*

impact clips benutze ich schon lange nicht mehr.
sicher sind diese Art von Bleien







einfach Draht mit eingiessen.

meist Pennel Rig. Montage so enfach wie moeglich halten.
Bunte perlen nur fuer Plattfische. Auftrieb nur im Sommer und leutende Perlen order Knicklichter nur sparsam einsetzen.


----------



## buttweisser (15. März 2014)

*AW: Top 3 Brandungsvorfächer*

Hallo Jungs,

hier meine Lieblingsvorfächer

1. Nachläufer als Durchlauf: 
Das Vorfach ist eigentlich immer beim Start an einer der 2 Ruten montiert und fängt so gut wie immer. Die Länge des Nachläufers bastle ich mir ca. von 30-130cm. Je ruhiger die See und vorsichtiger die Bisse kommen, um so länger der Nachläufer. Bei stärkerem auflandigem Wind habe ich die Mundschnur auch schn auf 20cm gekürzt.

2. Zwei Seitenarme an Rotationsperle oder Wirbel: 
Für dieses Vorfach gibt es die verschiedensten Varianten. Ich stelle Euch meine Lieblingsvariante für stärkeren auflandigen Wind (4-6) vor. Da bei diesen Verhältnissen der Dorsch in der Regel sehr ufernah steht, verzichte ich auf Einhänger und halte das Vorfach so einfach wie möglich.

Die erste Rotationsperle befindet sich schon 10cm über dem Einhänger fürs Blei und die zweite Rotationsperle folgt schon weitere 20cm darüber. Die Seitenarme sind max. 15cm lang. Lockperlen dafür entweder Perlmutt oder rote Corkys. Dieses Vorfach wirkt für den einen oder anderen Angler bestimmt etwas einfach bzw. sind die Seitenarme Euch zu kurz. Aber probiert es einfach mal aus, Ihr werdet überrascht sein. Bei Verwendung eines Krallenbleis, sollte die erste Perle 20cm über dem Einhänger sein, da sich sonst der Haken um die Kralle wickeln kann.


----------



## hydrophil (15. März 2014)

*AW: Top 3 Brandungsvorfächer*

hier gibbet ein paar schoene, bebilderte anleitungen:

http://onderlijnenvooropzee.nl

fuer alle "niet nederlandstaligen" unter uns - oben links den navigator
anklicken -> onderlijnen


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (16. März 2014)

*AW: Top 3 Brandungsvorfächer*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> hier meine Lieblingsvorfächer
> 
> ...




Kurz fängt gut bei bissigen Dorschen, da der Selbsthakeffekt optimal funktioniert. Moderne Karpfenvorfächer sind ja auch nur noch handlang...
Bei vorsichtigen Bissen fische ich lieber längere Mundschnüre. 

Durchläufer finde ich gut im Nahbereich mit Aufsteiger als Bissanzeiger. Bei Seitendrift wickelt sich aber die Mundschnur schnell um das Vorfach, wenn Du rollende Bleie fischst. 

Immer wieder interessant, wie unterschiedlich die Erfahrungen sind. Gibt ja so viele unterschiedliche Faktoren, die man oft gar nicht so auf dem Schirm hat, z.B. Wurfstil, verwendete Bleiform, Aktion der Rute, Sensibilität der Rutenspitze, Mono oder Geflochtene...

Never ending story. Das Ei des Kolumbus muss jeder passend für sich finden.


----------



## buttweisser (19. März 2014)

*AW: Top 3 Brandungsvorfächer*



NaturalBornFisher schrieb:


> Kurz fängt gut bei bissigen Dorschen, da der Selbsthakeffekt optimal funktioniert. Moderne Karpfenvorfächer sind ja auch nur noch handlang...
> Bei vorsichtigen Bissen fische ich lieber längere Mundschnüre.
> 
> Durchläufer finde ich gut im Nahbereich mit Aufsteiger als Bissanzeiger. Bei Seitendrift wickelt sich aber die Mundschnur schnell um das Vorfach, wenn Du rollende Bleie fischst.
> ...




Danke für Deine Infos, kann ich nur bestätigen. Eins habe ich aber mit  den kurzen Mundschnüren auch noch bemerkt. Wenn die Bedingungen für  diese Vorfach passen, dann hat man nicht nur weniger Fehlbisse, die  Anzahl der Bisse steigt gegenüber längeren Mundschnüren auch an. Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass man sehr nah am Grund fischt und die Köder, bedingt durch die kurze Mundschnur, vom aufgewühltem Meer nicht so stark herumgeschleudert werden.


----------

